# Loz's Pond - lot's of pics



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

Okay thought Iâ€™d share some pic's of my pond's

The first pond is approx 4000 gal's with 2 small streams, running a large box style filter/UV - will be upgraded next year. This pond also has a plant nursery the filter outlets - 1 runs direct back to pond and the other via the plant nursery (so kinda filter there). The pond houses varieties of goldfish, Shubunkin etc and Tench. plants include lilyâ€™s, water cress, spearwort, marsh marigold etc.

Some from day one, back in 12 March 2005 running up to this summer.


























plant nursery


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Oct 2007)

Good job Loz.  Looks like it'll develop into a really great pond when the plants fill in.  You've plenty of room to expand it too by the look of things when you decide this isn't big enough (ponds are just like tanks only way more work to upgrade!!!!!)

A little tip to hide the liner in your header pool and cascade is to stack rocks up, like the outside of your pond, inside the pool to form a false wall in front of the liner.  Is that clear???  You can stick them together if they are a little wobbly!
If you leave liner exposed above water it can deteriorate more quickly.


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

the following year, may 06 ish.









traffic cone was to hold up net! we had a heron scare....








2006 winter


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

eds said:
			
		

> Good job Loz.  Looks like it'll develop into a really great pond when the plants fill in.  You've plenty of room to expand it too by the look of things when you decide this isn't big enough (ponds are just like tanks only way more work to upgrade!!!!!)
> 
> A little tip to hide the liner in your header pool and cascade is to stack rocks up, like the outside of your pond, inside the pool to form a false wall in front of the liner.  Is that clear???  You can stick them together if they are a little wobbly!
> If you leave liner exposed above water it can deteriorate more quickly.



Thanks, it's grown on lots since those pics (pc went v.slow for min so couldnt get the other pics up)

got what ya mean about liner, the nursery needs re-doing as it was kinda rushed. thx for tip.


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Oct 2007)

Great piccies!  Didn't realise that it was a year or so ago!


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

Wow


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

and the most recent of this pond. 












and now pond 2! this one is 6000 gals approx, running a ''home made'' filter set up. mostly koi but few stary goldfish and tench - as we had mini crisis in pond 1. this was only put in earlier this year, and the poor summer we had - hasnt come on as fast as i had hoped, so still fair bit of work to do. but it's getting there..... has bullrush, iris, water hawthorn, and a bog garden, it is sited opposite pond 1

































and thats it for now lol


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

eds said:
			
		

> Great piccies!  Didn't realise that it was a year or so ago!



cheers  yup pond one began 2005, pond two 2007.


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

Double wow


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Oct 2007)

Now that's what I call a pond!  You have to be able to stand in the bottom of it and barely see out!  I'm 6'2" and only the top of my head would stay dry if I was standing in it!!!!

They both look great Lozbug.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Oct 2007)

what an amazing project Loz, really really lovely too!! im a gardening fanatic too, wish I had space for something like that here.

keep us upto date on pics as it grows up? id be facinated to see it  as im sure everyone would


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

cheers  

pond 2 has like 3 main depths, 2ft, 4ft and 5ft.

still lots to do, but gettin there!


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> what an amazing project Loz, really really lovely too!! im a gardening fanatic too, wish I had space for something like that here.
> 
> keep us upto date on pics as it grows up? id be facinated to see it  as im sure everyone would



Cheers Matt. Will do.  we are very lucky as we moved here to run a farm, but with one thing and another stopped, so now the fram buildings and land are used by next farm up (for dairy herd) and we have the gardens etc. So about an acre of just garden for us! So what better to fill it with lol

i've been told 'just the 2 and no more' but gimme couple of years lol


----------



## Lozbug (26 May 2009)

I'll get some up to date pics soon, aahhh memories look back! Pond 2 is still not cmplete due to life and bad weather past couple summers! hopefully this year will be the year to finish it


----------



## Steve Smith (26 May 2009)

Ooh, I missed this first time around, looks great!  Loving the traffic cone


----------



## Joecoral (26 May 2009)

Your pond is bigger than my entire garden!


----------



## Lozbug (27 May 2009)

the cone has now departed the garden.... lol

Rusbbish weather today, maybe i'll wait till weekend.


----------



## Lozbug (31 May 2009)




----------



## Steve Smith (31 May 2009)

Wow, difference is amazing   Looks so much more mature now, with all the trees/shrubs looking more mature too!  Must be nice to sit out on a sunny day next too it


----------



## Lozbug (2 Jun 2009)

Yeh it is very nice 

second pond needs fair bit of work still..


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2009)

Love it.  Great to see such progress.


----------



## Lozbug (2 Jun 2009)

Cheers George.

Not best pic's really, my camera broke and had to use the mobile... will update when i 1.get new camera and 2. actually get some more work done out there lol!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2009)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> Cheers George.
> 
> Not best pic's really, my camera broke and had to use the mobile... will update when i 1.get new camera and 2. actually get some more work done out there lol!


Look forward to it!


----------



## Acrantophis (3 Jun 2009)

Lozbug said:
			
		

>



I bet the best part of the construction was emptying those bottles


----------



## Lozbug (3 Jun 2009)

hard task....but someone had to do it, take one for the team, recycle, save the world and all that jazz


----------

